# Rightiously Pissed Off



## PaPaDan (May 15, 2006)

Spent the morning playing carpenter and all went well. Then traded my nail apron in for my meter and started playing sparky games. 2 bedrooms had light switches that controlled wall outlets, my son wanted cieling lights instead. No big deal (#&*[email protected]#*)$(%@) Found out the original 60 amp fuse panel had been replaced in 91 and a lot of new circuits added. It's a dam good thing the fool who did this job didn't put a name or business sticker anywhere, or I would be in jail for murder. All original circuits are fine considering they are the old cloth covered wires, none are brittle or falling apart. All new circuits added were done with 14/2 romex. Notice I did not say 14/2 w/ground? If that was not bad enough, they dam guy did NOT know what a wire nut was. Every junction box or connection in the wiring was done by twist and tape. Every outlet and switch was the push in type, no screw connectors on the sides of any of them. All junction boxes were under the attick floor boards, not mounted, and not covered. From noon until 8:30 this evening I was playing sparky and it will be sun-up to sun-down again tommorow. Dam,I want a piece of somebodys A$$


----------



## Square Eye (May 15, 2006)

Easy there PaPaDan,

14/2-wg wasn't required when many homes were built or remodeled. It's common to find homes with 2 wire throughout. My own home had all of the ground wires *cut* at the panel _and_ at the devices. That was fun to fix too!
I still haven't gotten to all of them. A room at a time. It's taking forever.

Why do electricians not leave a sticker or a card? The code changes often enough that by the time an electrical service needs work, the code has changed and somebody is calling the electrician an idiot somewhere. When Knob and tube wiring was replaced with with that fabric wrapped crap, a person could get a service inspected and passed without fastening the boxes down. No wire nuts? No excuse for that. 

Take your time and get it right as you can. Then you will be satisfied that you did what you could. A piece of an old retired electrician's tail isn't as satisfying as you might think.

Tom in KY, chill baby.


----------



## PaPaDan (May 15, 2006)

Upgraded in 91. 200 amp panel and groung faults in bathrooms and kitchen were done right and passed inspection. Then the fool started cutting corners.


----------



## Square Eye (May 15, 2006)

91 ? !!

Find an electric chair. Tell him to relax.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 16, 2006)

The man needs some Prosiac... (Of course, thats AFTER he is done with his wiring for the day, and not before)...

Take some deep breaths... Let it out... Deep breaths... Let it out...

(Hmmm think I can charge for this?  LOL!!)... Deep Breaths... Let it out... 



Jesse


----------



## PaPaDan (May 16, 2006)

OK all calmed down now. @#&^%*#@&^%#^+


----------



## inspectorD (May 16, 2006)

.........................Glad to see you back.....................I feel the same way sometimes....When I try to post #$^#&$$*^%*()*&^)*&^pictures on this forum!!!!!!
Yup just got to keep......................................................................................


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 17, 2006)

I feel so LOVED... ROTFLOL!!!

Here.. this is a site for you to ... CHILL OUT!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg[/ame]

Just practise this enough, and your gonna get GOOOOOOOOD!!  


Jesse


----------



## inspectorD (May 17, 2006)

Way to funny. I needed  a good laugh


----------



## PaPaDan (May 17, 2006)

Thanks jesse, Still pissed but now I can DANCE. ROTFLMAO


----------



## asbestos (May 17, 2006)

We had our house rewired when we got it (combo of 1950 cloth romex and knob&tube) the K & T was fine but 2 14ga wires is not enough to run 2 floors of a house including a kitchen. had an electrician buddy put new sevice in and I ran most of the wires I went overboard with the # of circuits but I just don't get the whole skimping on materials thing. It will last for years and if it costs another $100 in material so what? I did not think you could even get 14/2 without ground. WTF


----------

